# Salmon Oil



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Is there any difference in Salmon Oil from Alaska versus Iceland. Salmon Oil from Iceland seems to be a liitle cheaper.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I've used Atlantic salmon oil in the past.

Recently I switched to Pacific.

It was a matter of my own convenience. 

I see no difference so far.

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but anyone observe a very noticable difference in the coat after starting salmon oil?

There was a time when I dind't use it, but after two weeks of daily use, I saw a definite, noticable, being-totally-honest-with-myself difference in sheen and texture.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread, but anyone observe a very noticable difference in the coat after starting salmon oil?
> 
> There was a time when I dind't use it, but after two weeks of daily use, I saw a definite, noticable, being-totally-honest-with-myself difference in sheen and texture.


Yes .. for the good just like you described. I akined my dogs coat to straw before salmon oil it made that much of a difference. Even herring oil made the same type of improvement as well. YMMV what ever type of fish oil you use I feel it works the same way.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

There is a difference. It's definitely shinier.:grin:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Well that's good then. It wasn't just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steven Lepic said:


> Well that's good then. It wasn't just wishful thinking on my part.


It's usually the first change people see.

Having helped many owners to switch to raw, or if nothing else at least start fish oil and E, I have heard almost every single one make the coat comment first.

Then comes the better-skin-with-no-flakes comment.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

AND the coat feels softer too.


----------

